# Moaning?



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I joke around alot that we should have named Our chi Mona instead of Ellie because sometimes when we are holding her she moans. Is she uncomfortable? I'm wondering if maybe it's her stomach or something. We have only had her a month so I'm wondering if more experienced chi owners know about this moaning and what it could be? Is it normal?


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you have a video? Without hearing, we can't really tell if she sounds like she's in pain.

One of our Chis is always making noise. He has almost a constant buzz going on. We pick him up, he buzzes. We pet him, he buzzes. He sounds like a big angry bee, lol. 

It could be just normal for her. With ours, he's just talking to us.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my three chi's moans when she is happy. Some of them make these moaning noises when they are being rubbed/massaged/petted. I think she would yelp or squeal if she was in pain?


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I think maybe she might do it when she's unhappy with us ha ha. I was looking at her teeth and she moaned. Maybe she's moaning when she wants to growl but knows she can't?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

My Frodo moans when he's playing with his little sister - it's his 'isn't it fun!' noise. Maybe Ellie is expressing pleasure? My other chi makes a little chuckling noise in her throat when I pick her up, which is her expression of affection. She doesn't do it with anyone else: it's her special sound for me. Chis make all kinds of odd noises, and they're very expressive, so this could just be Ellie's way of communicating. Although, as Chi Chi Mama has already said, without hearing it, we can't be sure.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok I'll try to video it next time she's doing it. How fun these dogs are a totally new experience for me lol


----------

